# New member



## AliensExist (Sep 1, 2018)

Fraternal greeting to you all! Currently a FC from Da-an Lodge No.15 under Grand Lodge of China!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 1, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. Looked your GL up on Google. I had not heard of it before. Interesting!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 1, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## AliensExist (Sep 1, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. Looked your GL up on Google. I had not heard of it before. Interesting!



Thank you brother! Our GL was formed only about 70 years ago.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Bloke (Sep 2, 2018)

Greetings and Welcome


----------



## Mike Martin (Sep 4, 2018)

AliensExist said:


> Fraternal greeting to you all! Currently a FC from Da-an Lodge No.15 under Grand Lodge of China!


Welcome to the Forum


----------



## LK600 (Sep 4, 2018)

Greetings and welcome Brother.


----------



## Center (Sep 4, 2018)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Bro. P.W.Wesson PM (Sep 8, 2018)

Welcome, hope you enjoy the endeavor you have chosen for your Life.


----------

